# Electrician/FT Permanent Employee. CL Add...



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

> Must be experienced, licensed electrician (will consider a journeyman)


What do they think journeyman means?

I know things differ in other areas, but in Massachusetts journeyman=licensed


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> What do they think journeyman means?
> 
> I know things differ in other areas, but in Massachusetts journeyman=licensed


I don't think they know,and don't forget you gotta work live...:laughing:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think they know,and don't forget you gotta work live...:laughing:


I'm sure they don't know. It's amazing how many places advertise for a "master electrician" when they have no clue what the difference is between a master and a journeyman. If you are in a position to be hiring someone, you should at least do a little bit of research to understand the qualifications you are looking for and what they mean. 

As far as the working live thing, I've made my opinion pretty clear on that in the past. It's not the popular opinion here on this forum so I won't go into that again now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I'm sure they don't know. It's amazing how many places advertise for a "master electrician" when they have no clue what the difference is between a master and a journeyman. If you are in a position to be hiring someone, you should at least do a little bit of research to understand the qualifications you are looking for and what they mean.
> 
> As far as the working live thing, I've made my opinion pretty clear on that in the past. It's not the popular opinion here on this forum so I won't go into that again now.


I just think it's hilarious that they would put that in their add, considering OSHA and their insurance company...:laughing: 

I would never work live,,:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds better than this one 

LICENSE ELECTRICIAN/ EXPERIENCED APRENDICE
HIRING LICENSED ELECTRICIAN WITH COMMERCIAL EXPERIENCE AND APRENDICE WITH EXPERIENCE AS WELL. $28,00-$35,00 AN HOUR. PLEASE CALL VAN


----------



## MtJT7 (Feb 26, 2014)

electricmanscott said:


> Sounds better than this one  LICENSE ELECTRICIAN/ EXPERIENCED APRENDICE HIRING LICENSED ELECTRICIAN WITH COMMERCIAL EXPERIENCE AND APRENDICE WITH EXPERIENCE AS WELL. $28,00-$35,00 AN HOUR. PLEASE CALL VAN


Sheesh where can I get vans number? Lol


----------

